# to Wordreference e palavras estrangeiras... de novo



## Vanda

Ei, gente boa!

Uma moderadora de um dos nosso fóruns disse-nos que uma das alunas (sem saber que ela é moderadora) usou Wordreference como verbo. Algo como ''when I wordrerenced the word...''. Bem, brincando e falando sério, alguém disse que devíamos incorporar o verbo no dicionário. Agora, cá conosco, como vocês acham que deveria ser o verbo: 'wordreferenciar, wordreferençar, ....'' outra coisa? 

A tempo! é claro que temos aqui o verbo ''referenciar'', mas como é um neologismo, o que vocês acham? De qualquer forma estaríamos cunhando um verbo... Gostaria de ouvir brasileiros e lusos.


----------



## anaczz

Eu fico com _wordreferenciar_ o outro fica feio, não?


----------



## uchi.m

Oi

Qual é o significado desse verbo?


----------



## Vanda

Fala sério, uchi-san!


----------



## GamblingCamel

V > In English, "I wordreferenced VASCAÍNO" would sound fairly natural since the verb "to google" is now part of standard English; however, only other foreros would understand the meaning.  I googled and could find no examples of "wordreference" as a verb.

The most common phrasing would be "I looked up VASCAÍNO on Word Reference" or "I did a search on Word Reference for VASCAÍNO".


----------



## Vanda

No you haven't, but some people around the world is already using it. As I have said in the 1st post, a student from France uses it naturally.

By the way, saint google isn't the answer for everything yet.


----------



## Ricardinho

Vanda said:


> No you haven't, but some people around the world is already using it. As I have said in the 1st post, a student from France uses it naturally.
> 
> By the way, saint google isn't the answer for everything yet.


Just curious...since this student is from France, that's "wordreferencing" in English, right?

Although, English can convert ANYTHING into a verb, easily...

Is there a Brazilianization of "to google" yet, then?  Perhaps : Googlear,googleo googlea googleamos googleam, lol?

Although, for fun, I went to google translate and if you put in "I googled it" into it, the answer is "Eu pesquisei isso"


----------



## Vanda

Yes, there is. We already said googlar ou googar. I say googar.


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> Eu fico com _wordreferenciar_ o outro fica feio, não?



Também eu e não apenas por '_wordreferençar'_ ser feio. É também porque, ao contrário de '_google_', termo que não sugere nada a quem não for matemático, em '_wordreference_' está implícito um significado que apreendemos imediatamente e ao qual '_wordreferenciar_', mesmo mantendo parte do termo em inglês, é mais fiel. '_Wordreferençar_' ofusca esse significado. Pelo menos, eu não intuo com a mesma facilidade do que se trata e parece-me uma coisa mais mecânica do que '_wordreferenciar'_.


----------



## chiriones

If you can "google" you can "wordreference" (grammatically speaking).   It makes just as much sense to use one or the other, except that "wordreference" is awkward to say.  I'm sure the site owner would be giddy knowing that a neologism was created from his site.

On the portuguese side of things, saying wordreferenciar sounds strange and clumsy, doesn't it?  Then there's the whole issue of anglicismo and creating yet another corruption of the portuguese language.  But what to do, because the site name is in English, right?


----------



## uchi.m

Dábliu-erre-ear
WR-ear

Eu WRerreio
Tu WRerreias
Ele WRerreia
Nós WReamos
Vós WReais
Eles WRerreiam


----------



## Vanda

Um dos moderadores deu alguns exemplos para nós e agora, nossa preocupação é que o wikidicionário a defina antes de nós, o que será uma pena!


> In other news, I now know how to say “wrong” in Spanish, but  unfortunately it’s out of necessity rather than curiosity. I  *wordreferenced*  “wrong” with the hope that if I knew how to say it, I  would no longer  need to say it. But that was probably overly optimistic. (June 2010) Amanda Claire in Argentina (a blog).                                                                                     Piensa afuera de la burbuja.
> 
> No seas tan cuadrado.
> 
> pensar fuera de la norma / de lo acostumbrado / lo usual.
> 
> Okay...  I'm totally not going to take credit for knowing that. I *wordreferenced*  it, but DANG! I totally understand where youa re coming from.  Comment posted on Abby's Line: Improvisation. (June, 2009)
> 
> 
> Feb 23, 2011 – As I sat in front of the computer, typing up the texts and* wordreferencing* any words I didn't know, I immediately felt like there was a *...* Halfway there « Bonjour Escargot





> On the portuguese side of things, saying wordreferenciar sounds strange  and clumsy, doesn't it?  Then there's the whole issue of anglicismo and  creating yet another corruption of the portuguese language.  But what to  do, because the site name is in English, right?


Yes, like *googar or googlar* was strange when it appeared. Now I can't remember which word to use de chofre besides those ones! 
And yes about the usage of ''word'' in wordreferenciar because it has to imply quickly the forum not any referência a qualquer palavra! 

By the way, está se espalhando a diferentes lugares do mundo!


----------



## uchi.m

Mas o Wiktionary funciona do mesmo modo colaborativo que o Wordreference, então por que o desânimo?
A equipe do Wiktionary é mais rápida, mais esperta do que a do WR? Sei não.


----------



## Vanda

Pelo menos, eu estou fazendo a minha parte.


----------



## machadinho

Que tal wordreferir? A gente *se refere* a uma referência, não é verdade?


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Eu tenho ouvido muito por aí o verbo "to *vandalize*". Pensei que se tratava de algo relacionado a vândalos, na linha do nosso verbo "vandalizar". Mas não. Descobri que o seu significado tinha a ver com o incansável e extraordinário trabalho da nossa moderadora *Vanda*. 

Quando as pessoas dizem "When I vandalized the word...", o que elas querem dizer é que buscaram, com muito proveito, os ensinamentos e os conselhos da Vanda. E saíram muito satisfeitas.


----------



## Denis555

Eu optaria por "wordreferenciar" como disse a Anaczz. Eis a sua conjugação :
http://conjugador.com.br/index.php?verbo=wordreferenciar&pesquisa=1

Pois, é wordreferenciando que se aprende...


----------



## Istriano

uordreferir


----------



## chiriones

Dom Casmurro said:


> Eu tenho ouvido muito por aí o verbo "to *vandalize*". Pensei que se tratava de algo relacionado a vândalos, na linha do nosso verbo "vandalizar". Mas não. Descobri que o seu significado tinha a ver com o incansável e extraordinário trabalho da nossa moderadora *Vanda*.



That is cute!  Then what about DomCasmurrar?


----------



## uchi.m

wordreferenciar
wordreferençar
wordreferir
dábliu-erre-ear = wrear
vandaliz... opa, esse não


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vanda said:


> ... alguém disse que devíamos incorporar o verbo no dicionário.


Por que isso deveria ser feito? Será que vale a pena registrar no dicionário modinhas passageiras e usos idiossincráticos?



			
				Vanda said:
			
		

> Yes, there is. We already said googlar ou googar. I say googar.


Você fala _googar_? Sério mesmo? Acho que estou ficando velho... 

Se me perguntassem, diria que qualquer coisa pode virar um verbo. Por exemplo, em vez de dizer _usar o controle remoto_, você poderia simplesmente dizer _controleremotar_. Mas isso não significa que essa seja uma forma comum; as pessoas simplesmente não falam nem escrevem assim. Do mesmo jeito, as formas realmente usadas aqui são coisas como _jogar no google_ e _pesquisar no wordreference_, e não _googlar_, _googar_ ou _wordreferenciar_.


----------



## Vanda

Ariel, tem horas que penso que você tem uns 60 anos de tão agarrado ao tradicional!  Sério, mesmo, digo _googar_ e acho muito legal isto de o WordReference ficar tão famoso ao ponto de virar um verbo conjugado internacionalmente!

ah! E por falar nisso você sabe que já foram dicionarizados (*Twittar e googlar )*, não?



> Twittar, googlar ou politólogo são algumas das novas palavras, além dos  6000 termos de origem africana, brasileira e asiática, que integram a  nova edição do Grande Dicionário da Língua Portuguesa, publicado pelo Porto Editora  .



Ler mais: http://aeiou.expresso.pt/twittar-e-googlar-passam-a-estar-no-dicionario=f613603#ixzz1fmlm7vDk


Acho muito sadio isto de a língua se modernizar! E acho muito mais legal que isso tenha partido do lado luso tão avesso à modernização da língua! 



> "A língua está em constante evolução e há que atualizar o léxico", disse  à Lusa a diretora do Departamento de Dicionários da editora, Graciete  Teixeira.




​
​


----------



## uchi.m

É verdade. É o dicionário que faz o uso ou o uso que faz o dicionário?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> É verdade. É o dicionário que faz o uso ou o uso que faz o dicionário?


O uso faz o dicionário. Mas em geral, só se registram nos dicionários tradicionais os usos já consolidados. Por exemplo, se amanhã eu resolver inventar uma palavra, não espere encontrá-la no _Grande Dicionário da Língua Portuguesa _tão cedo. Talvez já existam muitas pessoas usando com frequência e naturalidade _googlar _por aí, mas ainda não fui apresentado a essas pessoas. As que eu conheço dizem _jogar no google_, _pesquisar no google_, _fazer uma pesquisa no google_ etc.


----------



## Vanda

Agora leia o que editei no meu post acima sobre já estar dicionarizado e por Portugal ainda por cima! E antes que alguém brigue comigo, sobre os lusos avessos à modernização, o que quis dizer é ''aferrados ao tradicionalismo''. Não me interpretem mal, por favor.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vanda said:


> Agora leia o que editei no meu post acima sobre já estar dicionarizado e por Portugal ainda por cima! E antes que alguém brigue comigo, sobre os lusos avessos à modernização, o que quis dizer é ''aferrados ao tradicionalismo''. Não me interpretem mal, por favor.


Hmmmm...


----------



## Outsider

Eu diria "procurar no Wordreference".


----------



## olivinha

> como vocês acham que deveria ser o verbo: 'wordreferenciar, wordreferençar, ....'' outra coisa


 At the expense of sounding conservative...
 Cruz credo, nenhum dois 2! Entendo que já se disse googlar, twittar e facebookar (?) mas antes usar _wordreferenciar_, eu aureliaria ou auletearia a palavra para ver se já é um termo cunhado, ou no mínimo ciberduvidaria.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

olivinha said:


> ... eu aureliaria ou auletearia a palavra para ver se já é um termo cunhado, ...


Mas os dicionários não registram todos os termos já cunhados. Na verdade nem se propõem a tal. Além do mais, é claro o termo _wordreferenciar _já foi cunhado - ainda que alguns posts atrás -, do contrário não estaríamos aqui falando de algo que ainda não existe...


			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> Eu diria "procurar no Wordreference".


Eu também.


----------



## olivinha

Ariel Knightly said:


> Mas os dicionários não registram todos os termos já cunhados. Na verdade nem se propõem a tal. Além do mais, é claro o termo _wordreferenciar _já foi cunhado - ainda que alguns posts atrás -, do contrário não estaríamos aqui falando de algo que ainda não existe...
> Eu também.


Por isso que eu disse que ciberduvidaria (ou seja, consultaria tal página Web)
Na verdade, eu estava sendo irônica, se for para dizer wordrefenciar, por que não aureliar, etc, etc.


----------



## marta12

Num mundo que cada vez simplifica mais, acho giro _wordreferenciar_. É tão mais complicado/comprido dizer "procurar no wordreference".

- já wordreferenciei esta palavra e não estava lá
- já procurei esta palavra no wordreference e não estava lá.

Também penso que era bom que encontrássemos a mesma palavra para o português do Brasil e de Portugal. isto só para explicar que penso que nós não dizemos _referençar_ e se é para arranjarmos duas palavras distintas...então não vale a pena.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Esse tipo de missão é de uma artificialidade que me faz lembrar a Newspeak do livro _1984_...


----------



## marta12

Ariel Knightly said:


> Esse tipo de missão é de uma artificialidade que me faz lembrar a Newspeak do livro _1984_...



Não é tão artificial como diz, Ariel, porque já começou espontâneamente por isso vai ser muito rápido até a "comunidade do wordreference" usar o verbo. Falta saber se só em inglês, ou se nas diversas línguas.


----------



## Vanda

Exato! Concordo com o que as lusas disseram acima. E numa reviravolta, os brasileiros são mais reticentes à modernização na língua do que os lusos. Pra mim é uma surpresa! Gente, só não vale ser síndrome de colonizado, viu?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Bom, eu apostaria meu rim que essa moda não pega - não em português.  Talvez muito por conta das nossas desinências verbais, acho que esse  tipo de verbo soa meio bizarro demais para cair no gosto dos falantes. 

Eu wordreferenço
Tu wordreferenças
Ele wordreferença
Nós wordreferençamos
Vós wordreferençais
Eles wordreferençam


----------



## Vanda

Não pega, porque somos uma minoria da minoria nos fóruns. Quantos brasileiros e lusos frequentam este fórum? Claro que não será por nossa causa que entrará num dicionário de língua portuguesa!  Esta é sempre a hora em que invejo a língua inglesa que não tem desses pudores!


----------



## marta12

Ariel Knightly said:


> Bom, eu apostaria meu rim que essa moda não pega - não em português.  Talvez muito por conta das nossas desinências verbais, acho que esse  tipo de verbo soa meio bizarro demais para cair no gosto dos falantes.
> 
> Eu wordreferenço
> Tu wordreferenças
> Ele wordreferença
> Nós wordreferençamos
> Vós wordreferençais
> Eles wordreferençam



Não usam _referenciar_?
E depois, tal como o goglar, não será usado em todos os tempos nem em todas as pessoas verbais.


----------



## Vanda

Referenciar sim. Ele estava falando de não ser legal uma opção como ''referençar'' fica muito igual ao ''diferençar''.


----------



## Carfer

E que dizem dessa estranhíssima palavra alienígena que é '_*futebol*_'?


----------



## Vanda

Que isso, Carfer! Quando os portugueses chegaram nossos índios estavam todos jogando e falando a palavra futebol ... ou foi Cabral quem introduziu o futebol?!  No início, todas as palavras que entram no português soam estranhas, mas não conheço um brasileiro sequer que não diga self service e o escreva assim com todas as letras do inglês, se podiam muito bem dizer autosserviço, com dois ss e tudo o mais!  Imagino quantas pedras foram jogadas no Guimarães Rosa quando inventou um montão de palavras que não estavam no Aurélio ou no Houaiss! Ainda bem que ele não se rendeu ao dicionário!


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vanda said:


> ... Imagino quantas pedras foram jogadas no Guimarães Rosa quando inventou um montão de palavras que não estavam no Aurélio ou no Houaiss! Ainda bem que ele não se rendeu ao dicionário!


Não acho que nossa produção deva se restringir aos limites do que já foi registrado nos dicionários, mas acho estranho todo esse afã em dicionarizar aquilo que ainda não se consolidou como algo minimamente comum no idioma.


----------



## Macunaíma

Acho giro, para usar um termo da Marta, _wordreferenciar. _Ainda que esse simpático verbo só encontre popularidade entre nós, por que não? Os jornalistas em redações não _copidescam_? 

Quanto à sub-discussão de dar um tempo para ver se uma palavra "pega" ou não, pode-se argumentar que sempre foi tradição no Brasil, onde isso acontece até com as leis (para não desperdiçar papel). Mas como se trata de um dicionário online, sou a favor. No mundo da internet, tudo é passageiro, é modismo, é leviano, não custa nada e por isso não podemos viver sem nossos _gadgets_, para não perder nenhum detalhe. 

Portanto, Vanda, não perca tempo! *Dicionarize já!*


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Macunaíma said:


> ... Os jornalistas em redações não _copidescam_?


Talvez eles copidesquem - você é quem está dizendo -, mas nós ainda não wordreferenciamos...


			
				Macunaíma said:
			
		

> Portanto, Vanda, não perca tempo! *Dicionarize já!*


Será um caso curioso em que a palavra é registrada no dicionário antes mesmo de começar a ser usada pelos falantes.


----------



## uchi.m

Vanda said:


> Não pega, porque somos uma minoria da minoria nos fóruns. Quantos brasileiros e lusos frequentam este fórum? Claro que não será por nossa causa que entrará num dicionário de língua portuguesa!  Esta é sempre a hora em que invejo a língua inglesa que não tem desses pudores!


A língua inglesa não tem pudor e não tem conjugação verbal, não tem morfossintaxe coerente, não tem ortografia fonêmica, enfim, não tem dono.

Eu acho o sistema de buscas no fórum WR um *terror*, então decerto que esse verbo só servirá para as buscas no dicionário do WR, que é muito mais simples.


----------



## Denis555

Eu acho que estamos nos esquecendo dum detalhe que a Vanda deixou bem claro no início: Não queremos aqui pôr uma palavra no Dicionário Aurélio, queremos CUNHAR uma nova palavra, inventar uma que até então não existe. Essa é a ideia. Claro que nos soa estranha, qualquer ela que seja, ninguém ainda usou. Os dicionários apenas registram as palavras que já estão no uso. Consagram o seu uso pondo a nova palavra num lugar no dicionário entre um verbete e outro.
Aqui estamos querendo fazer algo totalmente diferente: criar um verbo, tomando como base o nome Wordreference, tornando ele um verbo como seria em inglês "to wordreference".
Como temos a palavra referência e verbos como referenciar, diferenciar, acariciar, etc, será um pulo cunhar o verbo "wordreferenciar". 
Bom, tendo encontrado a forma "justa" para o novo verbo de forma democrática e imparcial , vem agora a parte mais interessante : delinear o seu significado ou múltiplos significados e nuanças.

*Exemplo no estilo do Dicionário Aurélio:

*wordreferenciar
[Do inglês _to wordreference _+iar]

*Verbo intransitivo.*

*1.* Usar os fóruns na Internet do Wordreference© para aprender, ensinar ou discutir determinado uso de uma palavra ou expressão em uma determinada língua. 
“Passo o dia wordreferenciando quando estou na Internet.”
“Se você wordreferenciasse mais, não teria essa dúvida.”

*Verbo transitivo direto.

1.* Procurar ou perguntar uma palavra ou expressão nos fóruns na Internet do Wordreference© para tirar uma dúvida linguística. 
“-Quando é que eu uso o pronome "você" em Portugal?
-Eu não sei mas eu vou wordreferenciar "o uso de 'você' em Portugal" e ver o que eles dizem.”
“O americano wordreferenciou "metido a direito" e finalmente entendeu o significado.”



*Dar uma wordreferenciada. *1. Wordreferenciar. [Por analogia com "dar uma olhada".] 


------------------------------------------------


O resto é com vocês. Há vários significados que podem ser incorporados e depois é só a gente ir usando o verbo.


PS. Forma proposta para Portugal: wordreferen*c*ciar com o "*c*" mudo!  Depois da Reforma Ortográfica: wordreferenciar sem o "*c*" mudo. [<- Essa parte é bricadeirinha! kkkkk]


----------



## Vanda

Gente, primeiro eu não disse que ''eu vou'' dicionarizá-la, eu disse que, caso ela venha a ser dicionarizada pelo WordReference em inglês fatalmente acabará no nosso inglês/português. Talvez eu devesse esperar isso acontecer, em vez de, inocentemente, ficar toda prosa com a possibilidade de sairmos na frente das outras línguas que não o inglês. O que eu não contava é que exatamente os falantes brasileiros seriam os que mais se oporiam a uma nova palavra dentro do nosso universo particular. 
Ah! A teoria, Macu, é que os somos mesmo inconfidentes! Apesar, de justiça ser feita, os nordestinos também possuírem este gostinho de inconfidência (estou me referindo apenas aos brasucas, gente). -  Ah! Lembrei-me, nossos nordestinos são linguistas! Está explicado! - 
Falar nisso, gostei muito da ideia do Machadinho: wordreferir, apesar de wordreferenciar remeter mais rápido à palavra original. De qualquer modo, eu vou usar no meu dia a dia, pegando ou não. Será meu idioleto.


----------



## Mihaelo

"Wordreference" em inglês não é uma palavra. Traduzido ao vernáculo temos a expressão referência de palavra.Não há motivo algum para não dizer vou procurar a referência da palavra. Ou vou referenciar a palavra. Futebol não é inglês como referiu alguém. Em inglês é "football". Assim como bufê não é francês! Em francês é "buffet". O problema todo está no modismo da informática, visto que faz apenas 2 décadas que surgiu. Como vocês estão bem lembrados há um século todas as palavras referentes a futebol eram usadas na sua forma em inglês. Somente com o passar do tempo é que elas foram traduzidas ao português.  Guimarães Rosa não ficou inventando modismos vocabulares do inglês, todas as palavras que ele inventou foram a partir do português. Assim como eu também inventei ao escrever uma novela, utilizei as regras de nossa língua para formar palavras novas sem essa panaceia colonizada típica da elite brasileira. Somente no Brasil se diz fazer uma "entrega delivery" ou que no encontro "haverá oficinas e workshops" ou pessoas pedem um "mcchicken de frango". É muito cômico ouvirr uma oisa dessas. Na Argentina o Mcdonalds vende mcpollos e mcpez. Na França existem somente centros comerciais. è tudo uma questão de servilismo e colonialismo como bem observou a jornalista Renata Pacheco Ventura em seu TCC "100% off O Manual do Colonizado- a colonização cultural do brasileiro." Eu também analise esse fenômeno tipicamente brasileiro em meu blog. Até um professor da UFRGS se perdeu nisso em sala de aula, é muito sensacional demais ver o quanto opressor hospedado na mente do oprimido o faz tornar-se um completo idiota!!!


----------



## uchi.m

Não se trata de uma demonstração de servidão cultural. A proposta aqui é apenas criar uma palavra portuguesa com base nas evidências apresentadas por Vanda de uso dessa palavra, to wordreference, na língua inglesa. Seu argumento de que _to wordreference _não é uma palavra cai por terra já a essa altura. 

É claro que importar a palavra é a coisa mais fácil de se fazer e isso talvez seja o que você alega ser a subserviência à cultura _opressora_, como se alguém fosse subjugado simplesmente por falar, escrever ou pensar na palavra. Por que McChicken não é Frango Meque em português? E por que na Argentina ele é McPollo? Isso faz deles menos _oprimidos_? 

A _opressão _a que você alude está no pensar que, porque se usou uma palavra na sua forma ipsis litteris, o _opressor _é forte e o _oprimido_, fraco. Não é o caso. O _oprimido _é apenas conservador, ou talvez um não conhecedor de sua própria língua - quantos de nós é um filólogo, um linguista ou um escritor? -, ou mesmo não tem conhecimento de causa.

Toda forma criativa precisa de um ser criador e de seres comtempladores. A diferença entre o _oprimido _e um _não oprimido_ é apenas que os contempladores, no último caso, são filólogos, linguistas e conhecedores de causa preocupados com a elegância da linguagem que, até o que se sabe, é apenas uma questão de gosto pessoal e não interfere na qualidade semântica da palavra.


----------



## Macunaíma

Esse denuncismo do brasileiro colonizado já virou um "case" para estudiosos da psicologia das massas. Entra geração, sai geração, e o Brasil sempre enrolado nesse narcisismo às avesas (Nelson Rodrigues). E a dialética do oprimido e do opressor (leia-se Estados Unidos),  há décadas o monótono samba-enredo que embala as comissões de frente e os porta-estandarte do nosso atraso, só pode ser piada quando se fala em língua e comunicação no século XXI. Nós precisamos romper é com a nossa própria opressão mental de povo que não se dá o direito a nada. Daqui a pouco, nem ao humor.


----------



## marta12

Estou com o Macuína e com o Uchi.
O inglês é uma língua universal, a única aliás.

O caso da Argentina dizer_ mcpollos_... dá-me vontade de rir, a mesma vontade de rir, de gargalhar, quando ouço amigas minhas espanholas a dizerem os nomes das acrizes e actores americanos ou franceses.
Em Espanha, durante a ditadura de Franco que durou 40 anos, tudo era traduzido e os filmes dobrados. É raro algum espanhol/a da minha geração e mais velhos saberem qualquer outra língua além do espanhol. 
Será que lhes terá dado alguma vantagem? mesmo em relação à língua? Serão menos oprimidos do que nós? A língua castelhana é mais universal por isso?
Para mim, não tem sentido falar em opressores e oprimidos quando se fala da língua.


----------



## Audie

Em tempos de '_facul_', '_níver_' (ou '_niver_', sei lá), '_churras_', '_findi_' e '_confra_' acho mais fácil o povo dizer, e escrever, '_guglei1 no WF_'.  

Mas, caso esteja errada, é possível fazer a divisão silábica desta forma: wor*d-r*e-fe-ren-ci-ar  ?  
(Isso me lembrou de casos como '_transatlântico_', para que os professores sempre alertavam: não se dividir "trans-a-tlân-ti-co", e sim, "tran-sa-tlân-ti-co". )

1Também nunca vi '_googar_', mas me parece incompreensível tirar o 'l' e deixar '_oo_', no português.


anaczz said:


> Além de "gugar", eu já vi "gugável" e "ingugável"
> Até entendo, porque guglar, além de ser difícil de falar, não fica tão  parecido com a palavra original pronunciada em inglês, isto é, não se  diz "_gugle_", nem "_guglou_", mas sim "_gugou_"
> Não tenho dúvidas de que é um aportuguesamento bizarro, mas querer  negá-lo é remar contra uma corrente fortíssima! Então, relaxa e gugla ou  guga...


É verdade. Já tinha me esquecido que o brasileiro pronuncia '_gúgou_'. Então faz mesmo um enorme sentido '_gugar_'. Nem acho bizarro, embora não consiga dissociar isso de "gu-gu-dá-dá", que, no final das contas, termina sendo uma fonte de _relax _total.  Já  quando vejo escrito '_googar_'... não tem como não pensar num ataque de gagueira.


----------



## anaczz

Audierunt said:


> Em tempos de '_facul_', '_níver_' (ou '_niver_', sei lá), '_churras_', '_findi_' e '_confra_' acho mais fácil o povo dizer, e escrever, '_guglei1 no WF_'.
> 1Também nunca vi '_googar_', mas me parece incompreensível tirar o 'l' e deixar '_oo_', no português.



Além de "gugar", eu já vi "gugável" e "ingugável"
Até entendo, porque guglar, além de ser difícil de falar, não fica tão parecido com a palavra original pronunciada em inglês, isto é, não se diz "_gugle_", nem "_guglou_", mas sim "_gugou_"
Não tenho dúvidas de que é um aportuguesamento bizarro, mas querer negá-lo é remar contra uma corrente fortíssima! Então, relaxa e gugla ou guga...


----------



## Denis555

Para mim, essa coisa de oprimido ou colonizado "linguisticamente" está na cabeça de quem assim pensa. A língua portuguesa é uma língua viva e se adapta ao que aparecer. Hoje nos queixamos que várias palavras (usadas por nós falantes nativos de português) que vêm do inglês. Mas vocês já pararam pra pensar que o inglês usa milhares de palavras de origem estrangeira?
Vejam quantas palavras aqui. Estima-se que quase 30% das palavras do inglês tem origem do francês. Ou seja, pra que esse drama todo quando se trata do português?
Além do mais, a palavra mais falada do inglês em outros idiomas é a palavra "OK" que, por sua vez, tem origem duvidosa. Então nem com essa palavra a língua inglesa pode reivindicar a sua origem. E nem por isso há algum problema com o inglês.
Uma língua dinâmica é uma língua que se adapta ao mundo em que vivemos.


----------



## Vanda

Gente, mas todas as palavras estrangeiras que entraram no português tiveram uma fase de ''amadurecimento'' até ser incorporada de vez. Estas palavras das novas tecnologias - todas em inglês, vamos combinar: Ipad, Ipod, google, internet, diabo a quatro, estão todas passando por processo de incorporamento e ainda não sabemos como elas ficarão no final, certo? Football virou futebol, forma que ninguém contesta (só pra citar o exemplo mais banal de transformação). A gente, espernando ou não, querendo humilhar os ''ignorantes'' que como nós não usam apenas as palavras contidas no dicionário de Camões (por ser o mais clássico), dizendo que é coisa de gente analfabeta e todas as palavras que o dominador sempre usou pra rebaixar o dominado, as palavras vão acabar incorporadas ao léxico no final das contas. Sempre foi assim e assim sempre será. Língua não é sua nem minha, é de todos os falantes e eles não estão ''debaixo'' do meu domínio (graças a Deus aqueles que dizimaram os indígenas e suas línguas para que eles falassem apenas o português castiço já se foram - hoje estixtem em outras formas, infelizmente! - , não importa o tipo de vocabulário que eu uso para ''desprezá-los" e me mostrar superior. 
Denis, sinto muito, desta vez penso diferentemente de você: a síndrome de colonizado existe sim e é grande na classe média.


----------



## Denis555

Vanda said:


> Denis, sinto muito, desta vez penso diferentemente de você: a síndrome de colonizado existe sim e é grande na classe média.


Sim, existe! Mas isso não quer dizer que seja real: bom, eu estou falando no que se refere às línguas. 

Com raríssimas exceções, a maioria absoluta das línguas tem um parentesco com alguma outra. Isso quer dizer que palavras como por exemplo: Internet, vida, sempre, casa, eu, etc não são palavras que têm a sua origem em Portugal ou Brasil. Nenhum português ou brasileiro pode reivindicar a invenção de tais palavras. Elas vêm de algum lugar além das fronteiras dessas nações. 
O que fazemos é mudá-las um pouquinho.

Para um purista absoluto, apenas línguas isoladas (sem parentesco com nemhuma outra) como o japonês seriam línguas puras. No entanto, no japonês há muitas e muitas palavras do inglês. Na Itália, lugar de onde vem o latim, o italiano está repleto de palavras do inglês, francês, etc.
Em outras palavras, as línguas vivem interagindo umas com as outras.


----------



## marta12

Denis555 said:


> Sim, existe! Mas isso não quer dizer que seja real: bom, eu estou falando no que se refere às línguas.
> 
> 
> 
> *Para um purista absoluto, apenas línguas isoladas (sem parentesco com nemhuma outra) como o japonês seriam línguas puras. No entanto, no japonês há muitas e muitas palavras do inglês*. Na Itália, lugar de onde vem o latim, o italiano está repleto de palavras do inglês, francês, etc.
> Em outras palavras, as línguas vivem interagindo umas com as outras.



E também algumas portuguesas!


----------



## anaczz

Denis555 said:


> Para um purista absoluto, apenas línguas isoladas (sem parentesco com nenhuma outra) como o japonês seriam línguas puras. No entanto, no japonês há muitas e muitas palavras do inglês.


E do português!
ロザリオ - rozario - rosário
シャボン - shabon - sabão
シュラスコ -shurasuko - churrasco
フラスコ - furasuko - frasco
 e muitas outras.

ありがとう - arigato - obrigado


----------



## uchi.m

Denis555 said:


> Na Itália, lugar de onde vem o latim, o italiano está repleto de palavras do inglês, francês, etc.


Esses dias mesmo descobri que em italiano, _namorar _é *flirtare*.


----------



## uchi.m

Macunaíma said:


> Daqui a pouco, nem ao humor.


Tem gente que não entende nem piada pronta. Fazer o quê?


----------



## mglenadel

Demorei para dar meu pitaco, mas lá vai: criar palavras novas, usar palavras novas, ótimo. Usar palavras estrangeiras, aportuguesar palavras estrangeiras, sem problemas. O que eu acho é que a linguagem já tende a ser fluida demais. Sempre foi. Hoje em dia, com os meios de comunicação ao mesmo tempo globais e instantâneos, é preciso que sejamos um pouco mais reacionários e conservadores, porque senão em pouco tempo teremos uma nova Babel. 

Quanto ao "wordreferenciar", acho que é longo. Que tal "to wordref" e "wordrefar"?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Se a ideia é simplesmente aportuguesar _wordreference_, talvez fosse interessante colocar na escrita o /i/ que usaríamos na fala: _word*e*referenciar_ ou _word*e*referençar_. É o que acontece com _*e*sport*e*_ e _hambúrguer*e*s_, por exemplo. Não colocar esse /i/ iria contra os padrões fonotáticos da nossa língua.


----------



## marta12

mglenadel said:


> Demorei para dar meu pitaco, mas lá vai: criar palavras novas, usar palavras novas, ótimo. Usar palavras estrangeiras, aportuguesar palavras estrangeiras, sem problemas. O que eu acho é que a linguagem já tende a ser fluida demais. Sempre foi. Hoje em dia, com os meios de comunicação ao mesmo tempo globais e instantâneos, é preciso que sejamos um pouco mais reacionários e conservadores, porque senão em pouco tempo teremos uma nova Babel.
> 
> Quanto ao "wordreferenciar", acho que é longo. Que tal "to wordref" e "wordrefar"?



_wordrefar_, também é gira e bem mais curta. Mas vamos vamos inventar todo um novo verbo, o que por mim não tem problema


----------



## marta12

Ariel Knightly said:


> Se a ideia é simplesmente aportuguesar _wordreference_, talvez fosse interessante colocar na escrita o /i/ que usaríamos na fala: _word*e*referenciar_ ou _word*e*referençar_. É o que acontece com _*e*sport*e*_ e _hambúrguer*e*s_, por exemplo. Não colocar esse /i/ iria contra os padrões fonotáticos da nossa língua.



_Esporte_ é desporto?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

marta12 said:


> _Esporte_ é desporto?


É. Aqui não usamos _desporto_ - que eu saiba.


----------



## Vanda

Desportos. http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=158069&highlight=desportes


----------



## Denis555

Ariel Knightly said:


> Se a ideia é simplesmente aportuguesar _wordreference_, talvez fosse interessante colocar na escrita o /i/ que usaríamos na fala: _word*e*referenciar_ ou _word*e*referençar_. É o que acontece com _*e*sport*e*_ e _hambúrguer*e*s_, por exemplo. Não colocar esse /i/ iria contra os padrões fonotáticos da nossa língua.




Ministério do Esporte do Brasil: http://www.esporte.gov.br/
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esporte_no_Brasil

Acho muito boa a ideia de pôr um "e" , mas teremos também que mudar o "r" para "rr": *worderreferenciar*


----------



## uchi.m

Verborreferir?


----------



## Carfer

uchi.m said:


> Verborreferir?



Seria interessante, porque recorreria à raiz latina '_verbum_', com o senão de que toda a gente pensaria em '_verbo_', o que é um bocado redutor.


----------



## Mihaelo

Pedir Mcfrango de frango,  fazer entrega  entrega a domicilio, mcpeixe de peixe, tudo isto é ridículo total!! É uma redundância a repetição pois a palavra em inglês tem exatamente  o mesmo significado que em português. O Brasil é o unico país do mundo que abandona palavras existentes em sua língua para usar um equivalente em inglês que tem EXATAMENTE o mesmo significado!!!! Liquidação por exemplo. Em todos os países se usa o termo vernáculo.Na Espanha em Castela é "rebaja', na Catalunha "rebaixe" , na França "soldes". No Brasil os empresários substituíram por "Sale".
Os empresáriuos têm a mente tão controlada e submetida à pujança econômica dos Estados Unidos que até importam estruturas gramaticais inexistentes em português, como é o caso da conjugação verbal " vou estar entregando" "Iremos estar fazendo", que se trata de pura cópia de forma existente na língua inglesa.
As pessoas nem sequer entendem o significado, como no caso de um evento em que as pessoas que faziam a inscrição frequentemente perguntavam que coisa era o tal "break" que teria no evento. É óbvio que o povo não fala inglês, tanto que nenhum aluno nas escolas primárias e secundárias consegue entender nada quando se fala nesse idioma. Essa experiência foi repetida pela revista Próxima Viagem, onde um jornalista se fazendo passar por estrangeiro e viajando por conta própria, tentou se comunicar nas ruas do Rio em inglês e ninguém conseguiu entender nada do que ele falava.Nos ônibus de linhas internacionais aqui da América do Sul, também todos os motoristas só sabiam falar português ou espanhol.
  Línguas universais nunca existiram e jamais existirão. O universal é a linguagem articulada. Essa ilusão de que todos os habitantes do planeta falam inglês é pura crença econômica. Para os professores universitários o inglês é a única língua possível de ser usada em seus textos e em suas palestras fora do país visto que o ISI(o instituto de indexaçao científica) não aceita nenhum texto escrito em qualquer outro idioma , somente inglês. Ora os professores universitários não são os habitantes de todo o mundo, são apenas uma ínfima parte da população.
 Tudo é uma questão puramente econômica.Se A Alemanha tivesse ganhado a guerra, vocês estariam perguntando sobre a expressão "WortReferenz" e sua forma metade em alemão e metade em português Wortreferenciar , etc. São as relações econômicas que geram as relações sociais, as formas jurídicas, as crenças das pessoas influenciadas por essas relações. É óbvio que o colonizado não só não percebe como não aceita este fato, até por que ele tem ganhos sociais e culturais ao submeter-se ao que vem da metrópole. Por acaso algum professor universitário crítico a isso tudo receberia bolsas de apoio do ministério das relações exteriores dos Estados Unidos?


----------



## Vanda

Digamos que estamos nos referindo ao mundo do Wordreference e aos seus frequentadores. Não esperamos que nenhum crítico/ professor/ todo-poderoso compartilhe com nossa ideia. Estamos satisfeitos com nosso uso local, assim como já universalizamos dentro do WordReference o termo ''foreros''. Até me admiro que pessoas que nem são frequentadoras deste fórum se incomodem /importem/aceitem/discutam/saibam (com) (d)isso.


----------



## uchi.m

Mihaelo said:


> Pedir Mcfrango de frango,  fazer entrega  entrega a domicilio, mcpeixe de peixe, tudo isto é ridículo total!! É uma redundância a repetição pois a palavra em inglês tem exatamente  o mesmo significado que em português.


Eu nunca vi alguém dizer que quer um McChicken de frango, você já?


Mihaelo said:


> O Brasil é o unico país do mundo que abandona palavras existentes em sua língua para usar um equivalente em inglês que tem EXATAMENTE o mesmo significado!!!! Liquidação por exemplo. Em todos os países se usa o termo vernáculo.Na Espanha em Castela é "rebaja', na Catalunha "rebaixe" , na França "soldes". No Brasil os empresários substituíram por "Sale".


Isso não é exclusividade daqui, não.


Mihaelo said:


> Os empresários têm a mente tão controlada e submetida à pujança econômica dos Estados Unidos que até importam estruturas gramaticais inexistentes em português, como é o caso da conjugação verbal " vou estar entregando" "Iremos estar fazendo", que se trata de pura cópia de forma existente na língua inglesa.


Eu acho que isso foi disseminado por um erro de tradução. A culpa é do tradutor.


Mihaelo said:


> As pessoas nem sequer entendem o significado, como no caso de um evento em que as pessoas que faziam a inscrição frequentemente perguntavam que coisa era o tal "break" que teria no evento.


Em breve todas as pessoas que fazem cursos saberão do maravilhoso significado de _break _e daí ela não será mais nenhuma novidade.


Mihaelo said:


> É óbvio que o povo não fala inglês, tanto que nenhum aluno nas escolas primárias e secundárias consegue entender nada quando se fala nesse idioma. Essa experiência foi repetida pela revista Próxima Viagem, onde um jornalista se fazendo passar por estrangeiro e viajando por conta própria, tentou se comunicar nas ruas do Rio em inglês e ninguém conseguiu entender nada do que ele falava. Nos ônibus de linhas internacionais aqui da América do Sul, também todos os motoristas só sabiam falar português ou espanhol.


O povo não fala nem português direito, quem dera inglês!  (o Ariel poderá discordar de mim mais tarde)


Mihaelo said:


> Línguas universais nunca existiram e jamais existirão. O universal é a linguagem articulada. Essa ilusão de que todos os habitantes do planeta falam inglês é pura crença econômica. Para os professores universitários o inglês é a única língua possível de ser usada em seus textos e em suas palestras fora do país visto que o ISI (o instituto de indexaçao científica) não aceita nenhum texto escrito em qualquer outro idioma , somente inglês. Ora os professores universitários não são os habitantes de todo o mundo, são apenas uma ínfima parte da população.


Por isso, eu acho que, em vez de ensinar somente inglês às crianças, deveriam ensinar todas as línguas do mundo. Pelo menos umas 8 ou 9 línguas além do português.


Mihaelo said:


> Tudo é uma questão puramente econômica. Se A Alemanha tivesse ganhado a guerra, vocês estariam perguntando sobre a expressão "WortReferenz" e sua forma metade em alemão e metade em português Wortreferenciar , etc. São as relações econômicas que geram as relações sociais, as formas jurídicas, as crenças das pessoas influenciadas por essas relações.


Quer dizer então que as pessoas só se conhecem quando fazem negócios?


Mihaelo said:


> É óbvio que o colonizado não só não percebe como não aceita este fato, até por que ele tem ganhos sociais e culturais ao submeter-se ao que vem da metrópole. Por acaso algum professor universitário crítico a isso tudo receberia bolsas de apoio do ministério das relações exteriores dos Estados Unidos?


O que eu ganho falando "o Sr. estará recebendo o exemplar da nossa revista", "delivery a jato" e "break"? Que eu saiba, não há ganho. Ou melhor, há, porque as palavras lubrificam o maquinário das relações sociais e ativam a parte simbólica da nossa mente criativa.


----------



## marta12

Mihaelo said:


> Línguas universais nunca existiram e jamais existirão. O universal é a linguagem articulada. Essa ilusão de que todos os habitantes do planeta falam inglês é pura crença econômica. Para os professores universitários o inglês é a única língua possível de ser usada em seus textos e em suas palestras fora do país visto que o ISI(o instituto de indexaçao científica) não aceita nenhum texto escrito em qualquer outro idioma , somente inglês. Ora os professores universitários não são os habitantes de todo o mundo, são apenas uma ínfima parte da população.




SÓ OS PROFESSORES UNIVERSITÁRIOS????
Parece-me que não conhece o que se passa no mundo empresarial...passam a ser muitos milhões de pessoas.
Pois é! no mundo empresarial, juntam-se pessoas de todo o mundo, até em pequenas reuniões, e a única língua comum é o inglês.

Não quero nem pensar o que teria acontecido ao mundo se a Alemanha tivesse ganho a guerra e muito menos quero pensar sobre a língua alemã.


----------



## uchi.m

marta12 said:


> Não quero nem pensar o que teria acontecido ao mundo se a Alemanha tivesse ganho a guerra e muito menos quero pensar sobre a língua alemã.


Eu quero!


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> O povo não fala nem português direito, quem dera inglês!   (o Ariel poderá discordar de mim mais tarde)


Relaxa. Acho que  todo mundo entendeu que o que você disse não foi exatamente o que você  quis dizer. 


Mihaelo said:


> "Wordreference" em inglês não é uma palavra.


Depende do que você entende por _palavra_...


			
				Mihaelo said:
			
		

> Traduzido  ao vernáculo temos a expressão referência de palavra. Não há motivo  algum para não dizer vou procurar a referência da palavra.


Será  que ao dizer_ procurar a referência da palavra_ estamos dizendo o mesmo que _to wordreference_?... 


			
				Mihaelo said:
			
		

> Futebol  não é inglês como referiu alguém. Em inglês é "football". Assim como  bufê não é francês! Em francês é "buffet".


Já que adaptamos _football _['fʊtbɔl]  para _futebol _[futʃi'bɔʊ̯] e _buffet _[by'fɛ] para _bufê _[bu'fe], se deixarmos de lado a questão do  uso que mencionei anteriormente, que problema haveria em adaptar _to wordreference _para _worderreferençar*_? 

*Achei _wordrerreferençar _interessante por parecer mais diretamente relacionado com _wordreference _do que _worderreferenciar_.


----------



## leonid87

uchi.m said:


> Eu quero!



Eu quero também. O maior vitorioso da Segunda Guerra foi o comunismo. Os anos após a "vitória" foram a maior tragédia para a liberdade e a democracia no mundo -- revoluções em Cuba, Nicarágua, África, China e Indochina. (No Brasil foi quase, bateu na trave.) 

Vocês têm medo dos campos de concentração nazistas? Sabem quantas pessoas morreram nos _gulags_ soviéticos? Acham que é mais fácil manter um desses campos de concentração na Polônia (coração da Europa) ou no Afeganistão (ou na China)?

*Acho que a palavra "wordreferençar" (minha opção preferida) deve continuar na informalidade.*


----------



## uchi.m

leonid87 said:


> Vocês têm medo dos campos de concentração nazistas? Sabem quantas pessoas morreram nos _gulags_ soviéticos?


Se for contar os perseguidos políticos, os Gulags e a fome, morreu uma França inteira nas mãos do Stálin. Era perto de um terço, um quarto do que existia de gente na ex-URSS.


----------



## J. Bailica

Este tópico passou de wordreference para WORLDREFERENCE. 
Mais difícil ainda...


----------



## Vanda

Gente, esquece! O assunto era para ser apenas uma ideia. Já morreu!


----------

